

The.Monad.Reader Issue 16: Automata, Iteratees and Priority Queues - dons
http://themonadreader.wordpress.com/2010/05/12/issue-16/

======
ambition
If HN members have any questions or comments about the Automata article, I'd
like to hear them.

~~~
abecedarius
I enjoyed it. I would've liked to see pointers/comparisons to such libraries
for other languages -- that is, ones that export usable regex/finite automaton
abstractions, not just the usual Perl stuff.

